
Ask HN: Ruby APIs. Which gems/frameworks are you using nowadays? - jcfausto
I&#x27;m curious to know which gems&#x2F;frameworks do you use to build your Ruby APIs nowadays.<p>Is Grape or Sinatra still a good choice?<p>Is there something new on the market for this purpose? If I want to start on this field, which path - most in-demand framework - do you guys recommend to start with?<p>Best,
======
maxscam
These are still a great option if you want a concisely written and highly
customized program. I think there's a reason we dont see such a big framework
as rails gaining popularity in the node world and thats because people don't
want their code hidden behind a big boilerplate. That being said rails is
still the best ruby framework for an organization looking for something "safe"
and generic.

